# Happy Birthday Vinnie!!



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

eight months:









ten months:









10 1/2 months:









one year:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday sweet boy. May you live to be an old, old man, enjoying good health and happiness while getting there!!!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

I just love Vinnie. He always looks so happy and such a handsome guy. 
You really capture him in the photos! Happy, Happy birthday Vinnie and
many, many more!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

:birthday:

Still a pup!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think I had been stalking the sight since he was a tiny pup! I didn't sign up for months, but Vinnie's pictures have ALWAYS been fun to follow! You're so good at doing photos. <3


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Vinnie! They sure grow up quickly.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY VINNIE arty:

What a great progression of photos! He is such a cute little puppy and has grown up to be such a stunning young man.  

You take such wonderful photos. It has been a special treat to be included in his puppyhood. Here's to many more happy years! <--- He always has a smile. 

I know every day is special. Did you do anything to commemorate his birthday?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I think I had been stalking the sight since he was a tiny pup! I didn't sign up for months, but Vinnie's pictures have ALWAYS been fun to follow! You're so good at doing photos. <3


Now we can ooogle over Vegas' puppy pictures!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We didn't do anything too special - he went along for the ride - I was running Frank at an agility trial today. Vinnie thinks every day is a party in his honor! :rofl:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

*Happy Birthday, Vinnie!!* :cake:izza::dancing2:arty:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Super HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Vinney!!! And hope for many, many more to follow! Love the "growing" up pics... just great to see him maturing.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VINNIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My goodness, he is just one of the most handsome guys I've ever seen! Love him!! :birthday:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy 1st birthday Vinnie. arty:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday, dear Vinnie; Happy birthday to yoooooooou!!!!! (It sounded better in my head!) :lol: Wishing many more years of happy, healthy fetching!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday, dear Vinnie; Happy birthday to yoooooooou!!!!! (It sounded better in my head!) :lol: Wishing many more years of happy, healthy fetching!



:rofl: Thanks!! It sounds really good on the computer screen too!!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy birthday handsome Vinnie boy!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh yayyy!! Happy birthday Vinne!! :birthday: arty: 
It's a big day! He's turning into a big boy now! I bet you're a very proud mommy.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Vinnie! Beautiful pictures as always.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

AAAAAAANNNNNNNNDDDDDDD many MORRRRRRREEEEE!!!! 

(im even off key when i type) 

Happy Birthday kiddo 



(ps to Vinnie's mom ...Is Vinnie blue? )


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> (ps to Vinnie's mom ...Is Vinnie blue? )


I am starting to wonder :biggrin: He was from a litter of 11 - there were supposed to be 8 blues and 3 silvers, but now I am wondering if he might actually be a blue. Thoughts?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Can't believe it's been a year. His expressions and joy at going full speed with a toy in his mouth have never changed! Such a handsome face. Love the closeup of him in the snow. He looks blue to me.

Happy Birthday, Vinnie!


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Vinnie is one handsome guy! He is so photogenic. You take some the of the best actions I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing them with us. 
Happy Barkday, Vinnnie!!!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

happy birthday Vinnie


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Vinnie! I feel honoured to have stalked your photos through puppyhood!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Great photos! Happy birthday Vinnie!


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday. They grow up so fast.


----------

